# I think I have a Boner



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Hey everybody my name is Clint and I will be visiting often just thought I'd show you something new that I got from Bone Grip also got a heavens emperor comming 
So all set for the end of winner going to be standing on my 1 foot with my left leg high in the air with my right arm up left pinching certain way shooting everything


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

So my name is clint I live alone with my dog nugget " bought Bear property building a little small ranch LOL" Hamiltons El Rancho not so grande "
I've been here for almost one year after getting on Social Security disability couldn't just sit around the house in San Diego getting fat on the couch getting mad at the TV dishonest media pathetic politicians and be my wife and kids slave 
So my wife retires next year And after we sell the house we will build a house here But until then I can't do much but I do have high school boys out here working so I get to be boss 
Life is really good I live in a 25 x 50 insulated metal shop One large open building kinddcool to live in 
kinda of like "Dan Tanner in Vegas " The detective TV show for you younger kids .
I don't get Wi-Fi up here but I do get cell service I could have Wi-Fi I just don't want to pay for it cheap bastard ain't paying them criminals nothing they don't have to charge that much money if they've got a monopoly lol
I'm ex-army combat medic/ weapons specialist Yeah kind of oxymoron there but it comes in real handy to have your medic also the guy that can rpair your guns 
I've been out of the military since six months before the first golf war Spent most of my time in South America drug enforcement stuff 
When I got out I became a heavy equipment operator I love the smell of fresh cut dirt in the morning so that beats the hell out of my body 
And now I only look for gold fish hunt shoot my slingshots work on Hamilton's L Rancho 
Oh yeah shoot my 22s Man you can sure spend some money on a Ruger 1022 real quick Lol 
I've handled every type of weapon in the world and I am having more fun with my slingshots and my 22s than I ever have with any weapon 
So I can't wait to learn from all of you I am venturing into butterfly style shooting but I also have a heavens emperor slingshot I will set up as target shooting with an anchor point by my cheek light bands light ammo pure target shooting 
As you know I got a bunch of slingshots the red white and blue wide frame is my every day user getting used to it very nice texture is really cool 
But to me the biggest surprise is Terry Giving me a Bone Grip a PFS now I ordered one the camo one in the pictures but did not have plans on using it I've never shot one just wanted to have one of each 
Bone Grip has come out with a flexible Bone Grip is very flexible feels really good in the hand and what do you know I enjoy shooting the s-- out of it 
I just extended my bands to 12 1/2 inches working length and I am stretching out into butterfly and only hitting everything in the world Lol I can see where this will be a great instinctive shooter if you need or you are interested in a PFS you got to look at that superflexible one 
OK so I've got too many things to do today is a snow day darn that means I have to shoot slingshots all day 
Yes I think the wife is coming up in a year sometimes I don't know if she is or not I told her it's OK after 30 years she could take the house equity and go move with the kid to North Carolina send me money I need a well 
I have lost all my fat down to about 5% body fat I weigh now as much as I did in 10th grade lol
Before Jimmy Carter didn't help with my hips they still hurt but I feel great life is good 
They were trying to trap me into moving to North Carolina And for 30 years she knows I wanted to live here 
When they made me start looking for homes in North Carolina I packed up my stuff moved out here took my 401(k) bought property got a license plate with Idaho on it send a picture told her if she wanted to come out, come if not it's been a great marriage She's coming around I think if not I made my decision I'm good with it 
OK you'll know more about me than 90% of the people that know me 
Can't wait to learn a lot bust my knuckles bleed and have a satisfaction of the second you release you know you made contact 
There's something about the butterflies shooting that just feels more complete more like you're really trying to zap the heck out of something i've read where they say short bands at an anchor point that are strong or just as good as long bands but if you're strong enough butterfly by far more powerful I think but I don't know anything lol 
I'm a virgin at all this but it sure is fun so I'll post pictures and bounce around on the site thank you


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

IMG_4150.HEIC

You got to love it


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome Clint, we Love our veterans!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome Clint! Thank you for your service! Awesome video and congratulations on your Bonegrips! Love mine! Terry and Rhonda are a power couple and great people! You have an awesome shooting range bro! Happy sling'n!

Sling-On!


----------

